# Rare Dutch LVA (Airforce) footage 1940



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2008)

Couple of short films about the dutch army, 1940:
Short film of the dutch LVA (luchtvaart Afdeling), dutch airforce. Unfortunately of bad quality, but if you look closely, you'll see Fokker C.X and Fokker D.XXI's flying and even rare footage of an BF109 crashing into the IJselmeer after beeing shot down.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtWoeRuBh7U_

Fokker D.XXI's taking off on 10th of may 1940:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNI_rM3NSs_

Pictures of may 10th-14th 1940, german invasion. You'll see the devestating effect of the german attack on dutch airfields, Ju52's on which landed on the highways, Rotterdam burning etc. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btNzkBwaPEs_

I think American news footage of the attack on the Netherlands

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqb58cSE7Z0_


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice. God save YouTube. Can't imagine what that site will be in 30 years. If there ever was a catastrophic failure, can you imagine the history that would be lost for future generations?


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 6, 2008)

good stuff marcel


----------

